# Finishing results: 300 of Pd and 100g of Pt?



## ZiegenSauger (Oct 16, 2020)

Friends,

Long learning, many mistakes, these are the results I need critique if any of you have time.
First, 300g of Pd? Please not the color differences, first two vials I am quite confident since they were precipitated after dissolving in Nitric using 999 Cu coins.
The redish orange ones came from SMB. The remainder either from DMG or - the creamy yellow - from Ammonium Chloride + Sodium Chlorate:



Next the - apparently - more realistic Pt. The two on the left were precipitated with Zn and the two on the right with Cu:



Lastly, this filter contains the very last recovery from all dirty solution. Solids were processed with hot nitric, washed thoroughly with hot water and then processed with Aqua Regia.
This is what came out after leaving the solution with Cu:



I would like please to hear your critique, some of the colours do not feel right to me (Pt seems hunky dory).

The last precipitate on the filter I have no clue. Original Aqua Regia solution was positive for Pt before dipping Cu into it..

I am quite certain there is gold contaminant, For most of the vials, Stannous showed sundry tints of Gold as well.

Thnks in advance, any comment or critique will be more than welcome.

The source material was vintage old and was Pd plated with gold, even so 300g seems overkill.

Cheers!


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 16, 2020)

Sorry, only 100% black is Pd or Pt


----------



## ZiegenSauger (Oct 16, 2020)

Thank you Lino1046,

Do you have any advice?

I have read in the book and watched a myriad of videos precipitating yellow Pt and red Pd from DMG, Ammonium Chloride etc.

I confess I got to a dead end now.

Shall I try diluted Nitric, filter, wash and aqua Regia?

Thx


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 16, 2020)

To get Pd in the sponge state, after initial precipitation as a compound, redissolve and use Zn, ammonium formate... and more. Pt, redissolve, then urea, Zn, .. and more. Also strong heating decomposes chlorine compounds to sponge + chlorine


----------



## ZiegenSauger (Oct 16, 2020)

Thank you, will do by processing batches of similar color
Fingers crossed.

Cheers


----------



## ZiegenSauger (Oct 16, 2020)

BTW, I was heat processing a small batch of dark red Pt dropped with Cu. Something like 2g. I have a great set up, perfect porcelain dish, treatment was a pearl. Then I dropped the dish and splashed out the black processed platinum to the wind.

Sighs.

Do you think last picture on filter can be Au? I have no idea. Some of my stock pots with Cu are dropping same precipitation.


----------



## ZiegenSauger (Oct 17, 2020)

Hey Limo1406,

This is one of the many posts showing Pt salt yellow precipitate:
https://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=9521

There are many with pictures both my Pd and PT fall inside the color based on each precipitate method I use.

I am in a fork road now: either heat treat the batches I have yet not done, or process with acids again


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 17, 2020)

ZiegenSauger If you choose the Zn route, be sure to dissolve excess Zn with HCl


----------



## ZiegenSauger (Oct 17, 2020)

OK, thank you


----------



## Inter Refiner (Jan 16, 2021)

Lino1406 said:


> To get Pd in the sponge state, after initial precipitation as a compound, redissolve and use Zn, ammonium formate... and more. Pt, redissolve, then urea, Zn, .. and more. Also strong heating decomposes chlorine compounds to sponge + chlorine


Hello lino, can you please list the rest of the reducing agents other than ammonium formate, sodium formate and Zn,

Thank you


----------



## Lino1406 (Jan 16, 2021)

Aluminum, copper, hydrazine...


----------

